# Advice needed - crop problems?? Pics attached



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

We have 2 babies that are about 10 days old (7 days and 10 days). There were 5 eggs, only 2 have hatched. The parents are caring / feeding them well, concern maybe too well for only having the 2. I cannot seem catch the babies with an empty crop. Might just be timing, but wanted to post photos for advice if we are dealing with early stage of sour crop. 

The babies are still going to the bathroom and they don't smell. Attached are photos. The crops are not dropping and no large red veins, but one the does have some red spider type veins and both have a dark spot at the bottom of their crops. 

If you could take a look and let me know if I'm just worrying or if I need to find a vet or local breeder to help with clearing their crops. 

Thanks for your help, 

Victoria


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The crops are fine  At this age the parents tend to keep them pretty full around the clock. If you are giving powdered vitamin supplements ( or pellets) to the parents sometimes the particles in the vitamins can cause the large dark spot on the bottom of the crop. This is also sometimes seen from handfeeding formulas if the vitamin particles have separated in the mix. The other black specks under the skin is oxidation on the hulled seed the parents ate.


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for replying so quickly! I thought they were feeding often and I was just missing the crop emptying, but big relief the babies are doing well!

Thank you again, 

Victoria


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Victoria...welcome to the forum  ...and keep us posted on how they are doing. What are the d0olors of the parents. It is too early to tell but one baby looks like it might be either pearl or grey.


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Parents*

Thanks The female, Rukia, is a pearl and the male, Renji, is a normal. I'm not sure of his genetics so I don't know if I'll have any pearls or not. I hope so since the pearls are my favorite...I might be slightly biased though since Rukia was my first cockatiel.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If Renji turns out to be split to pearl, then any pearls would be either sex. As the pinfeathers come out on the shoulder more...if a pearl they will look have striped bands of light and dark colors. The pinfeathers to the tail will appear to be mostly yellow instead of charcoal color. Toenails will be dark and feet will be pink.


----------

